# هذه هى دوائر و مخططات الشاشات lcd (أخوكم عبقر 2009)



## عبقر 2009 (25 مايو 2009)

شاهدوا الملفات المرفقة 
يوجد بها الصور و المخططات:


----------



## عبقر 2009 (25 مايو 2009)

شاهدوها و أكتبوا ردودكم


----------



## افاق سات (26 مايو 2009)

مشكورياحبيب على هذا الجهد


----------



## عبقر 2009 (28 مايو 2009)

اشكرك على هذا الرد الجميل و أرجو أن ينال أعجاب بقية الناس


----------



## الجعفرى (28 مايو 2009)

عبقر 2009 قال:


> شاهدوا الملفات المرفقة
> يوجد بها الصور و المخططات:



ترى موجودة الصولر فاين المخططات:81::81::81:


----------



## يحيى قناوى (22 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

لقد أبدعت فشكراُ
كما أتمنى لك مزيداً 
من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

شكـــــ كتبها قلبي ـــــراً
شكـــــ كلمة صادقة ـــــراً
شكـــــ لم ينطقها لساني ــــراً


----------



## عراق المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## tahsin (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ajeeljabbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## دفرنس (29 أغسطس 2009)

شاهدوا الملفات المرفقة 
يوجد بها الصور و المخططات:


----------



## bakknet (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم علي تنويري :31:


----------



## ادور (31 أغسطس 2009)

مكشوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح عبقر


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## body_dk (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تمام بس دى بلازما مش lcd


----------



## المعتز بالله (4 سبتمبر 2009)

يا عبقر يا رجل يا طيب ..

موضوع ال سي دي مش سهل يا رجل عشان توجزه في 3 صور ..

بس مجرد تقريب وتشكر عليه :..

أتمنى لو عندك مراجع في هذا الموضوع تفيدنا بها ..

تسلم يا فنااااااان


----------



## الجنتل سات (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الصور ولكن المخططات مش بينا ارجو من احد ان يتم شرح مخططات الدوائر بالتفصيل ارجوكم شاشات lcd


----------



## qais3004 (6 يوليو 2013)

جهد جيد


----------

